# Meeting w/ Prospects...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

when you meet with a prospect for the first time to go over the menu for an event, or for consultation for setting up a personal dinner contract, do you meet in chef whites, suit, business casual, or ???


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

By the time there's a meeting the gig is 90% a done deal. By phone or email.

Either chef cloths or business casual.....but that's me.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Wearing chefs whites! I believe is more assuring to the client that they are dealing with the source, as well as the person who is realy going to do the gig.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

you dont survey the kitchen, or lay-out before cooking?

this is what i thought as well however reading many different ppl's opinions on this some say its almost sacrilegious to wear whites outside of the kitchen/restaurant.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Ah, Iconoclast, if I'm not mistaken, you are working as a personal chef, correct (especially with your "survey the kitchen comment)?

As a PC for over 9 years, wear the "whites", PC clients like that.

Now, if I'm mistaken and you ARE working out of your own commercial kitchen, I'd probably wear semi-formal business, i.e. shirt, tie, slacks, sports jacket or a suit.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I go business - that's me


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

most clients are repeats.....either in their homes or event venues. 

If I've not been to a venue and am concerned then I'll do a site visit.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

you are correct. personal chef, and cater small - medium sized parties.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Usually its in their home so smart casual. If they come to me, it's whites.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

what is 'smart casual'?


----------

